
Show HN: Roger Video Walkie Talkie for Mac - monkimonki
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m so excited to introduce to you Roger. It&#x27;s a &quot;push-to-video talk&quot; Mac app for crazy fast team communication.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;roger-3" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;roger-3</a><p>My teammates and I made Roger because we found communicating w&#x2F; Slack and Skype to be a pain in the butt.<p>Either we had to type out what we wanted to say, or we had to go through the tedium of scheduling a call, ringing, waiting for an answer, hanging up, and so on. It was just too much friction.<p>Roger cuts out all the cruft of Slack&#x2F;Skype and lets you communicate as quickly and freely as possible. You just hold down on your contact’s bubble and start talking, right away. If they want to respond, they hold down, too. That’s it!<p>It’s as close to sitting next to someone as you can get, without sitting next to them!<p>If you do any remote work, we think you&#x27;ll really like this...please let us know what you think!
-Alex
======
bradknowles
Oh God, please no.

When I'm working next to someone, I can hear and see if they are busy. I can
roll over and then discover they have their headphones on, and then I should
use other means.

The last thing I want is to have my computer audio/video interrupted at the
convenience of the person on the other end, whenever they have some random
thought and they can't wait to share that with me.

